# Any body out there that uses lots and lots of stitch markers?



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


first of all, you don't complain because she doesn't use enough markers, do you? don't take someone else's evaluation as a need to change the way you work. I separate cables, complex pattern sts, mark my underarm points when i get there to keep from counting later, mark my socks in rounds and length and even mark the points where other things will be attached later. this all makes for a more streamlined process as well as making sure i got enough sts in the 'popcorn' section.... you put as many markers in your work as you need to make you confident and secure and happy while you work, whether that is 2 or 20...you do not need anyone else's permission to do this. And if someone questions your process, then tell her you have MY permission.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I use lots of markers, lifelines, and anything else I can to help keep me on track! Each of us has our own style, as deemail says--I wouldn't worry one bit about it!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you! I think I just made another friend or been adopted by an other mother. You made my day. I will be seeing my friend later today and showing her your coments, and letting her know that she is out numbered and WE WIN!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> Thank you! I think I just made another friend or been adopted by an other mother. You made my day. I will be seeing my friend later today and showing her your coments, and letting her know that she is out numbered and WE WIN!


just remember, she's doing it the right way, too...No Wrong Way To Knit! and we're happy to adopt you in any manner you like...all of us KPers seem to be a family...


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


There is no "wrong" way. There is Your way and The Other way, and if someone does not like the way you are doing it, they can hit the "High" way! :lol: 
Seriously, almost everyone I know knits a little differently...so what?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You! You Gals are making me feel right at home. It's nice to know there are others out there who encourge you.


----------



## Nettie1 (Jul 21, 2011)

How we knit and use any supplies we do is really our own individual method. We use what we use to make our knitting/crocheting easier for us and not someone else. It is great if your friend can do that without any markers but for me I use all I can. If I get interrupted I just look at my marker and know where I left off. If I need to join I look for my marker and join. Just like life our methods in knitting/crocheting are varied. Keep on the way you are doing and she can keep on the way she and everyone is happy.  Happy needles


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't use that many markers but each of us is difference and you do what you need to do to prevent ripping out your entire project because there's a mistake somewhere.

There is more than one way to do everything.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been using twisty ties, lots of them. I now keep a bunch in my notions box. They don't roll away, or fly away into the yarn basket! Not very pretty, but my favorite. You just keep doing what works for you!


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

It also depends what the stitch pattern is as to how many markers I use. Some patterns, lots - others, none. What ever helps each of us is correct for us.
Happy knitting
Yvette


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

If the pattern is complex with lots of repeats I use markers...plus it's fun getting to the next marker I think...and you don't lose your place.
but if its an easy two row repeat I don't.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I am currently doing the "Old Man of Storr" shawl. I am using a boucle that is very fuzzy. It all but hides the lace. That's ok for this application, but, I need to know where each repeat is. It's a 5 stitch repeat and I have about 60 markers in it so far, I think. It could be more. And I am a verry experienced knitter. If you need to use more than she does, so what!? Maybe you knit Continental and she thinks you're knitting wrong! Yes, I was told that once.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm a far from experienced knitter but when I work in pattern even if it's just 1x1 ribbing, I use markers every 10 stitches or whatever works. It's just a way I have of keeping myself on track. And I love every one of the posters who say there's no wrong way to knit! For years I didn't knit because a friend was very experienced and she told me I was doing it all wrong when I asked for help. Said I was using a twisted stitch. I still knit the same way. I don't even know what the twisted stitch is that she talked about.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I like to use lots of stitch markers. It works for me.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be knitting a crickert sweater soon which has cables across the front and back, with smaller 'twists' in between.
The pattern is all in writing, no graph so I will have to do something drastic before I start
There is a simple 2x2 cable on each side of an elaborate panel of which has two 6-stitch cables, formed by placing them on a spare needle and turning them left or right. This is done over a total of 26 stytches and is repeated 3 times across the front.
Between these large areas are small cables worked over just 2 stitches.

UntiI have done about 20 rows I will have markers at the beginning of every cable - after that I will be guided by my eyes.

The wordst part will be the first 3" of club colours, including black, with cables every 4 rows.

In the meantime, I am making a rug out of embroidery yarn - haven't counted how many - which were donated to our knitting group. So far, lots of ends to be tidied - they will go to a charity and I don't want to leave little bits to be unravelled by bored fingers!


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


Use what you need to make sense of what you are doing. I'm working on a piece that now has close to 50 stitch markers on it and as it grows, it'll take more.

Which reminds me that I have to make a run to Home Depot. I use 'O' rings for markers and I'm going to need some more.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I too use lots of markers. If a pattern has a repeat, then I put markers between them...if I have made a mistake...I know where it is because of the count. Plus I do it for all my colorwork with charts...keeps me on track.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Whatever floats *your* boat... Markers are an aide used at the discretion of the knitter to help.... How many or few is totally up to you - not her... She isn't knitting *your* piece. I often use markers to get a pattern established and, when I am able to "read" the knitting better, I may get rid of some. Other patterns just don't need it - a garter scarf, for example... Whatever makes sense to you is the "right" way for you.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do whatever works best for you. I was having a lot of trouble with one particular project until some very helpful ladies on this site advised me to use stitch markers between each pattern repeat and that helped me keep on track. I'm about to start a shawl for which I have to cast on over 400 stitches and you can be sure that I will be using lots of markers!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I'm a far from experienced knitter but when I work in pattern even if it's just 1x1 ribbing, I use markers every 10 stitches or whatever works. It's just a way I have of keeping myself on track. And I love every one of the posters who say there's no wrong way to knit! For years I didn't knit because a friend was very experienced and she told me I was doing it all wrong when I asked for help. Said I was using a twisted stitch. I still knit the same way. I don't even know what the twisted stitch is that she talked about.


I think your twisted stitch is just fine. It's only wrong if you do it differently each time.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

13 thumbs said:


> I'm a far from experienced knitter but when I work in pattern even if it's just 1x1 ribbing, I use markers every 10 stitches or whatever works. It's just a way I have of keeping myself on track. And I love every one of the posters who say there's no wrong way to knit! For years I didn't knit because a friend was very experienced and she told me I was doing it all wrong when I asked for help. Said I was using a twisted stitch. I still knit the same way. I don't even know what the twisted stitch is that she talked about.


Most knitters I've seen insert the right-hand needle from left to right in the front of the next stitch (for a knit) and pull the yarn through, but I've seen some who insert the right-hand needle into the back of the next stitch and pull the yarn through. If that's how you do it, maybe that's what she mean't about your "twisted" stitch.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

kayrein said:


> LittleKid said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?
> ...


I too had a problem with some friends. They told me I was knitting wrong and had two many markers. They just about had a fit when I got what they considered too close to the end of the ball of yarn, and according to them I twisted the stitch. But too that I say then knit it your way and if it theirs then they can do it their way. I use as many stitch markers as I want at the time. I have even used them on egg cosys.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I even put a marker after that first stitch that I want to remember to slip at the beginning of each row. It's just a personal style. Not a right or wrong way of doing things.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


 You can use as many or as few as you like, after all it is YOUR knitting and not hers!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never used markers only bits of wool at the end of rows when making toys where the legs divide rujam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I tend not to use markers, except either side of shaped panels, but that's how I work. There's no right or wrong way, only ways that work for you personally and those that don't. My advice is, if a couple of dozen markers works for you, don't try and fix it!

Dave


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes girlfriend u show her all our votes,do as u do,not someone else.I use to fret b/c of to pick/throw and it's totally my preference.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 50 yrs and since joining this group have learned sooo much about my craft it's unbelievable. Stitch markers and life lines are 2 very important additions to my 'style' I am doing a magic square afghan for my gr dau and because it's such a simple 2 row pattern with the decrease on the right side I've had to put a marker on the right side to remind me to decrease or I just keep knitting along merrily and then have to frog. I know that a lot of my problem is I'm rushing and not concentrating but the marker sure has made it a lot easier. I also read yesterday that someone lost 6000 stitches and didn't have a life-line in think i'll be using one if I ever start another larger project.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I also use lots of markers and lifelines, and I still put tick marks on a piece of paper for each round or row. I hate getting lost in a pattern. I know the way I knit is slow, and would drive many people crazy, but it works for me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I use them all the time when there is a pattern that has multiple repeats. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Stitch markers is a form of insurance. Would you cancel your health or life insurance if a friend thought it was foolish to have it? I like having insurance: life, health or stitch insurance. It's better to have than to wish you had had it. I also make charts on graph paper for a complicated stitch. The two combined make for a more relaxed knitting process and more confidence in what I am doing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Remember the line "different strokes for different folks"? It still fits most situations, including knitting. Whatever works for you, works. Keep knitting. Joy


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

I use stitch markers as "lifeline" on difficult patterns with multiple repeats in the row - if you make a mistake it makes it easier to find and fix the mistake - you can take out back to a marker.


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

I use as many marker as I need in any given situation but I don't think I've ever used THAT many! Keep doing what makes you confident. I liked the twist tie suggestion. Personally, I do not like the plastic slip-ons and prefer to use a different color yarn (with a slip knot) which doesn't slip off accidentally--it just moves on to the other needle like a stitch.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a stitch marker inbetween each pattern repeat so if there is a mistake made I can go back easily and "count" the amount of stitches in each repeat and find the mistake easily.

I just use a different color of yarn for the markers than the one I'm using for the pattern. So the marker is just another stitch on the needle and there is no chance of knitting the "marker" because I know it is not part of the project when I see the different color.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Stitch markers are a necessity (to me). I recently started making my own markers using beads. I really enjoy making them and so far have made about 60...my sweet husband asked me if I thought I had enough markers..."no, never can have too many." They help me keep track of the stitches casted on without starting counting from the beginning...I place them about every 25 casted on stitches. Also use them for pattern repeats.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I use markers if I need them, but don't remember reading any rules on how many are right! Just remember using markers is a lot more efficient than frogging. Use as many markers as work for you. :-D


----------



## marybt (Nov 10, 2011)

When I was knitting a FairIsle sweater for my husband I found the small circular markers a God send, as the pattern repeated every twenty stitches,and obviously using more than one colour and working on circular the markers were very helpful indeed.My husband is quite a big fellow so there were approx 360 sts, so a few markers. A very enjoyable project, as was his Ganseys I knitted a year or two ago, I didn't use markers for them.
Mary


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use markers when I do feather & fan. I use them on other repeates too, just to make sure I am on track. If I am making blanket with a lot cast on I use them so it makes counting the stitches easier, again just to keep on track. I don't believe I have read any "rules" anywhere!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I use lots and lots too - especially for Aran knits. I am always picking up and putting down projects and it may be days before I get back to one, so it helps if I know where I'm at. Like another poster said - no wrong way to knit.


LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


----------



## marybt (Nov 10, 2011)

These stitch markers are so very pretty, I really do like them, clever lady.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I too use lots of stitch markers and I recently started making my own. Found alphabet beads so I can keep track of which marker is for what. My memory is awful, but knit I will. I make an index card for each wip, noting guage, yarn, needle size and pattern name,etc. If I set a wip aside in favor of another (a bum memory hasn't stopped me from working on several projects at once!), I note on the pattern where I stopped. Anything that helps me stress less and enjoy my knitting more makes me happy.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the nifty things about KP is seeing how many different ways we do things. If your project is coming out the way you want it to, then you're doing it right!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


I use a lot as well. My knitting time is interrupted quite frequently and the markers remind me that something other than straight knit needs to be done. If I could focus solely on what I am doing, I probably would not need them as much but since I am caregiver to my elderly parents. There is always something that needs my attention and I am constantly setting the project down to take care of other things.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Depending on how easy the repeat pattern is to follow and whether I'm using light or dark colors determines how many stitch markers and whether I use a lifeline. An easy to follow lace with a light color making it easy to see the stitches and pattern don't require as many as a dark color or difficult to follow pattern. I'm not as skilled at following charts as I am using printed instructions so I use more stitch markers when following a chart. As for lifelines...I use them when I have a pattern that says to repeat the chart so many times so I can keep track of how many times I've repeated. I also am more apt to use lifelines when the color is dark and more difficult to see the stitches and pattern being created.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

What's wrong with using markers? I use them in bigger projects so I don't have to keep counting larger number of stitches. I even use them in socks to mark gaps because I just don't always see where the gap is. I also use life lines before I start a new section like a heel. It has saved mine more than once. 

I really don't understand why she cares or even why you care what she thinks. It isn't how we got down the road as much as if we made it to the destination.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

A lady visited our prayer shawl group one day and did her best to get me to quit using short needles in favor of long ones, one of which would be tucked under my arm, thus "freeing" me. A visitor another day tried to get me to knit the way she does. Then I listened to a Cat Bordhi YouTube video and she said the wonderful words, "I don't know how you knit, but I'm sure it's the correct way for you." Ahhhhhhhhh!

Try doing a feather and fan pattern without markers. Not so good.

I other words, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I use markers like they are going out of style. I use them to separate cables, or when doing a fair isle pattern even wen a pattern has a repeat of 10 or less. it is easier for me to find my mistakes if it is marked out. And lets face it we all make mistakes when knitting.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


You are intelligent enough to know what is right for yourself. In yoga, we say to Keep your eyes on your own mat. In running, the phrase is to Run your own race. In knitting it could be Create your own style. Have faith that you know what is best for yourself. No one else is knitting your work, so take ownership and do it in a way that builds your own confidence and makes you the best knitter youve ever been.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

deemail said:


> LittleKid said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?
> ...


Dee...What a powerful argument you make!! I may just copy it and fill in the appropriate subject material when I need it! You were quite eloquent and succinct...not an easy pairing. I particularly liked your last sentence. I may PM you sometime in the future when I need "permission" to do or say something!!

And Little Kid? You heed Dee's words!! It doesn't matter what or how you do something. It's the end result that is important, regardless of how you achieve it (as long as it's legal, of course!!) I'll bet anyone who would comment on how many markers you use would just love your finished product and be a happy camper to accept it as a gift!!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Amen deemail. You got it RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't use enough markers.....but I am going to start. I had 162 stitches for a mobius shawl on circular needle doing a rather complicated stitch pattern, and after about 12 inches had to frog it all because I kept getting confused on the pattern. Stitch markers would have saved the day.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

You go girl. Markers are the best. I never used them in the beginning and always ended up frogging. When I discovered them, I use them for all repeats, and now use them to count rows. Works for me. Also trying to color code my markers in stitching. #of stitches, rows, repeats. I even made fancy ones for certain projects for special people, I use special markers. Its all fun.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

Just remember, we all do it "right"! What is important is that we enjoy what we're doing. I use a bazillion markers. It helps me, my cousin just wings it. We both have fun and we both make wonderful things.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Stitch markers are a necessity (to me). I recently started making my own markers using beads. I really enjoy making them and so far have made about 60...my sweet husband asked me if I thought I had enough markers..."no, never can have too many." They help me keep track of the stitches casted on without starting counting from the beginning...I place them about every 25 casted on stitches. Also use them for pattern repeats.


They're lovely markers. I've only just worked out how to make them based on an earring design, so I'm still learning the technique. This year, female friends who knit, get stitch markers; those who don't, are getting a pair of earrings instead!

Dave


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

This how many marker thing is goofy. When the piece is done, there aren't any markers so who's to know? Done is done.
I have found some "experienced" knitters get carried away and like to find something wrong with a beginner's work -- how they hold the needles, how they knit, etc., just to show you how much they know. They aren't trying to help you; they're just bragging.
Listen and decide if it's a good thing for you and then, if your things are coming along fine, just continue the way you are. I have found knitting groups in the past to be either real helpers or real pains in the purl.
A real helper will show you a technique or answer your question and then go away until you have a problem. Pains in the purl will hover around checking every stitch you make.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a easy sweater pattern that I will tackle after the holidays. I have all my yarn waiting patiently... and I bought those packs of 500 mini rubber bands at the dollar store because when I was doing the sample... then decided to make a wash cloth with the pattern.. I couldn't tell where I was.. so I decided that I needed to mark it somehow and those rubber bands cost a dollar and can be left in my project until I don't need them any more.. the will also be great for when its all pieced toghether.. I can match them up and know I have the rows matched up... I agree if you are talented enough to be able to keep track then your lucky.. most of us have dogs barking, family asking questions, TV going, phone ringing.. dinner boiling over or getting close to burning and you just have to stop in the middle of it all and put your knitting down... those life lines and markers makes our lives so much easier... I look forward to the day when my life is less hecktic....NOT..LOL I love my family... interruptions and all...


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I use as many as I need to. I have been known to use a lot, and a little depending on the pattern. As the saying goes, Different Strokes for Different Folks! What works for you, may not work for me, but neither of us is wrong. That is like telling someone they hold their needles the wrong way. LOL There is no wrong way! It is what is best for YOU!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I use lots of markers; next time your friend says something; ask her why she has so much:
makeup
clothes
shoes
dishes
pans
toys
etc.....


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

Do what is right for you. We all have our own methods.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


I use a lot of stitch markers, I knit a lot of lace. Stitch markers help me to find errors in my knitting (I count the numbers of stitches per repeat on my return rows religiously) before they become overly problematic, so stitch markers define each repeat for me. Its a lot easier to find a missed yo or decrease that way. Some people find them useful, some don't. I don't, for that matter, use a lifeline, either, but those who find them helpful find them helpful, so who am I to say they shouldn't use them?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I do not use enough stitch markers; so there! I am finding out from reading this forum ho many different ways I can benefit from using markers. So old yarn - you are going to be cut up and put to good use from now on.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

You do what you have to do to get you through it! What works for you do it! :thumbup:


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

You do what works for you. Now here comes the dumb ? of the day.........What is a life line??? I need all the help I can get here knitters.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

hersh said:


> You do what works for you. Now here comes the dumb ? of the day.........What is a life line??? I need all the help I can get here knitters.


A lifeline is a piece of yarn or string you run thru a row of stitches in case you make a mistake and have to rip out some rows. It anchors those stitches so you don't lose them when you rip back.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Fireballdave

I love your stitch markers!! They are really great! Sure is fun to make things that are useful. I watched several videos on the internet that showed different ways to make them. Several years ago I made necklaces and earrings and then my equipment and beads became closet stuffers...when I decided to make markers, I had all the equipment and beads to make them...very little additional expense...can't seem to stop making them...lol. They sure are fun to make.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

hersh said:


> You do what works for you. Now here comes the dumb ? of the day.........What is a life line??? I need all the help I can get here knitters.


A lifeline is a strand of thinner yarn, preferably cotton, that is run through the stitches on the needle, usually in a row worked without patterning in it, so that in the event that the work has be unraveled due to a knitting mistake, that it will only unravel to that row, since the thin yarn will hold the stitches in place and should make it easier to pick the stitches up again to be reknit.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you..NOW I have a name for that method......you people are just so helpfull. thank you Do drop in anytime.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I place a marker at any point where I need to change my pattern, stitch, style, whatever. Helps to keep me on track when the world around me catches my attention. There is no wrong way to accomplish something, as long as the results are right. Do whatever you need to do to make it so you enjoy knitting.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Stitch markers are a necessity (to me). I recently started making my own markers using beads. I really enjoy making them and so far have made about 60...my sweet husband asked me if I thought I had enough markers..."no, never can have too many." They help me keep track of the stitches casted on without starting counting from the beginning...I place them about every 25 casted on stitches. Also use them for pattern repeats.


Your markers are beautiful.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

If I am making a baby blanket I will mark every ten or 20 stitches. It helps with a difficult pattern. It will help to see if you make a mistake.

josiehof


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

It depends on the pattern with me. I'd practice saying "whatever works" and 'whatever makes you smile' with your 'friend'. Isn't she supposed to be supporting you???



LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Fireballdave
> 
> I love your stitch markers!! They are really great! Sure is fun to make things that are useful. I watched several videos on the internet that showed different ways to make them. Several years ago I made necklaces and earrings and then my equipment and beads became closet stuffers...when I decided to make markers, I had all the equipment and beads to make them...very little additional expense...can't seem to stop making them...lol. They sure are fun to make.


Thanks! I'm still learning the basics, but I have a great little craft shop near me and the lady who runs it is very helpful. She has big trays of beads on the counters and you can select the ones you want for projects singly, as well as in packs. They are fun to make and a set costs less than a pound for the materials, the designs are also adaptable, I turned a few into mobile phone charms too.

Dave


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

I use many markers also, especially to easily keep track of # of stitches (like making sure I have 10 stitches between markers at all times) or to highlight an area in the pattern where something different starts and stops on a regular basis. If the pattern itself calls for markers, I use colors of markers to indicate a marker to be either my "counting" or a pattern marker. It saves me Soooooooo much time in not having to figure out where I gained or lost stitches rows after the mistake and having to rip it out to try and fix it.


----------



## taffy2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a very inexperienced knitter, am making a neck warmer that is cable, pretty simple really, discovered if I put a little loop of a different wool in places I don't have to be counting all the time! I have just
become a fan! Whatever makes ones life easier.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I am wondering, what is a magic square afghan, I you tubed and googled it and didn't come up with anything. Thanks


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

"0" Rings WHAT A TERRIFIC IDEA. YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Fireballdave...what is a mobil phone charm?


----------



## PamP (Nov 6, 2011)

Neeterbug and Dave, your stitch markers are beautiful. Gave me the notion of using my beads and wire for something lovely and useful. I used to do chain maille and a little silversmithing but had to give it up because of damaged nerves in my arms and hands. You just can't work on that stuff for 8 hours a day, five days a week and not hurt yourself. As to too many markers, do what works for you. I had friends tease me about the number of straight pins I used when pinning fabric together for sewing. They laughed and said I would never finish the costume I was making cause I spent way too much time pinning and unpinning. I didn't need half of what I was using. I returned that at least the inside of my garments were neat and that could not be said for theirs. I have had people tell me that the throwing method of knitting is not as fast as Continental or as smooth. Cannot get the hang of purling Continental. So I am learning the Portuguese method of knitting. Its much easier on the hands than the other two methods. At least for me. It is your choice, you knit for enjoyment, so enjoy it your way and let others enjoy it their way.  
PamP


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Little Kid,

I too use lots of markers. I love to make lace items, and mark the repeats. I like markers so much that I make them for myself and have been sending them to my secret pals in their gift box.

I actually found some kitty markers and bought all the store had, 16 I think. Using them on a current maelstrom shawl.

you go girl!

knittykitty


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I do the exact same thing so I can count each section before I go on to the next one. It's better to prevent a mistake than to fix one.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

"0" Rings WHAT A TERRIFIC IDEA. YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!
MARKERS ARE LIGHTER WEIGHT BUT CAN GET TANGLED IN THE YARN AT TIMES. PERFECT SOLUTION "0" RINGS. IF THIS GORGEOUS GAL COMES UP TO YOU ASKING WHERE THEY KEEP THE "0"RING YOU'LL KNOW ITS ME.

FOR YEARS DH HAS BEEN MAKING UNUSUAL TOOLS FOR MY MANY CRAFTS OUT OF JUNK, ETC. HE BETTER HAVE A GOOD REASON FOR NEVER HAVING THOUGHT OF THIS ONE.

I LOVE THIS SITE!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use markers to separate blocks of patterns as it keeps me on track. I know how many stitches are in each set and a quick check every now and then prevents a lot of tinking or ripping later! Like someone said, it's fun to get to the next marker. Seems to make it go faster for me than one long row (such a the afghan I'm now working on). I've never heard anyone complain about the amount of markers--that is really nitpicking, LOL!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT. COULDN'T TELL YOU HOW MANY TIMES THAT I'VE HAD TO RIP OUT AND TRY TO PICK UP THE STITCHES IN CORRECT ORDER. ALWAYS SEEMS THAT I HAVE A FEW IN THE MIDDLE SOMEWHERE THAT GOT TURNED OR DROPED. TERRIFIC IDEA. THANK YOU!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use lots of markers too. It helps me remember. I figure its kind of like doing dishes...if they get done and they are clean then it was the right way.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I always use markers. Presently I'm using small rubber (or vinyl) bands that come in a lot of colors per package. Got them at Target in the hair care section. I like them because they're soft, don't hurt my fingers, and if I loose them they're cheap to replace.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use as many as I need/want. I am at present knitting the Penny Straker pattern, Galway. Until I incorporated the use of markers, I was finding I was making mistakes. Now, I am not. After decreasing for the armholes, I have 18 markers on the needles for 88 stitches. It is so much easier to pass a marker from needle to needle than to deal with an oops. Had I used markers from the beginning, I would probably be finished with the back. As it is, I lack 2". Why not use markers if they work? they are an inexpensive knitting tool in my opinion.


----------



## sbunting (Nov 8, 2011)

Euny, the editor of Interweave Knitting, talked about interesting ways to use stitch markers. I am going to be using them a lot more. Keeping track of increases and decreases would be much easier. http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/11/23/clever-ways-to-use-stitch-markers.aspx
I agree that one should use whatever works for her or him.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I use stitchmarkers whenever they make knitting easier.
For years I never did but now would not knit wthout them.
What is wrong with doing things a different way?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful markers. Do they snag on the yarn?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with using the twisted stitch, however it does take more yarn which increases your costs and you risk not being able to finish your project - just in case the yarn store no longer has the same yarn, color, and lot #.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

When making my markers, I make sure the wire is tucked in so it doesn't catch the yarn. I have been "test driving" all of them to be sure that they don't snag.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Fireballdave...what is a mobil phone charm?


If you take the back off a mobile phone, you'll see two tiny slots, you can thread a fine lariat through these and it is secured when you replace the cover. The lariat has a small jump ring on the end to which you can attach beads or silver charms as you wish. My local craft shop sells the lariats, like the one pictured below, for 8 pence (12.5usc) each, although you can get them in bulk over the internet for less than that per unit, but I don't need them by the gross!

Phone charms make cute presents, you can use either Swarovski crystal beads and silver spacer beads for luxury gifts, or one of the many little tibetan silver charms that are available to personalise it to a person's hobby or interests.

Hope that explains it.
Dave


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks. you do wonderful work.


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

I use a lot when I do cables lol. I decided to start making my ownafter seeing my aunts pretty ones. I used to make jewelry and so I thought I have plenty of supplies to make my own no need to buy them! Lol I agree there is no wrong way to knit except to not knit lol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PamP said:


> Neeterbug and Dave, your stitch markers are beautiful. Gave me the notion of using my beads and wire for something lovely and useful. I used to do chain maille and a little silversmithing but had to give it up because of damaged nerves in my arms and hands. You just can't work on that stuff for 8 hours a day, five days a week and not hurt yourself. As to too many markers, do what works for you. I had friends tease me about the number of straight pins I used when pinning fabric together for sewing. They laughed and said I would never finish the costume I was making cause I spent way too much time pinning and unpinning. I didn't need half of what I was using. I returned that at least the inside of my garments were neat and that could not be said for theirs. I have had people tell me that the throwing method of knitting is not as fast as Continental or as smooth. Cannot get the hang of purling Continental. So I am learning the Portuguese method of knitting. Its much easier on the hands than the other two methods. At least for me. It is your choice, you knit for enjoyment, so enjoy it your way and let others enjoy it their way.
> PamP


Thanks Pam, these are easy to make with round-nosed pliers and an I-pin, do have a go. Simply thread an arrangement of beads onto the pin, make a loop at the top and attach a jump ring, couldn't be simpler!

I leave the tricky beading to my son, he makes cotton thong _surf dude_ jewellery with dozens of complex knots for himself and his friends at school, very nimble fingers are needed for those techniques!

Dave


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


Tell your fireind to "mind her own knitting". I use stitch markers all the time - when marking pattern repeats and even when casting on many stitches. 
My friend who taught me to knit does not use stitch markers. When she decided to knit a shawl that required more than 200 stitches to be cast-on she could not get the stitch count on the first two rows to work out. I took it home, started over with stitch markers and returned the corrected work to her.
She went out and bought a bazillion stitch markers!


----------



## PamP (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave, will give them a try. Have way too many beads and silver wire to let just sit and take up space. 
PamP


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


Use as many as you like to make you feel comfortable! I use the cut-a-away's (tiny rubber or plastic band, used in little girls hair to secure tiny braids! Since they are inexpensive they can be "cut" out of the little braids without pulling hair.). Since I use the colored ones I can see at a glance where I am in my work, how many rows I still have to knit, separate a particular pattern, etc. Also, it assures me that I do decreases/increases exactly the same way!
ICE in NJ
My daughter got me a supply of the cut-a-way's when a Claire's Boutique went out of business. it was a very welcome girft!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BC said:


> beautiful markers. Do they snag on the yarn?


Not if you choose good smooth-sided beads and take care when closing the loop on the I-pin and jump ring. Do have a go, they only take a few minutes to make and can cost a small fortune in the shops, I've seen them for £12 (US$18.75) a set in London!

Dave


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Not only do I use a lot of markers, but different colors of them too. I also have been known to use paper clips and bread ties!! I usually have a looong tail left from my cast on ( on purpose, I use it to sew up the side seam ) and I wrap that long tail on a plastic bread tie ( the ridged plastic ones) that act as a mini bobbin to keep the yarn out of my way. So, use what ever you need and keep on stitching!!!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

MY FRIEND DIDN'T SAY IT TO BE MEAN. SHE HAS BEEN MY MENTOR AND FRIEND FOR MORE THAN 25 YRS. SHE FELT THAT ALL THOSE MARKERS COULD MAKE IT MORE CONFUSING FOR ME. SHE DOES BEAUTIFUL WORK, AND KEEPS TELLING ME THAT I COULD LEARN TO DO THE SAME . IT TAKES CONTRATION AND PRACTICE.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PamP said:


> Thanks Dave, will give them a try. Have way too many beads and silver wire to let just sit and take up space.
> PamP


I've found it's best to include at least one sizeable glass or crystal bead to give it some weight, they seem easier to knit with; other than that, let your imagination be your guide!

Dave


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

For me it was easier to use markers and section off areas in case I had to redo which happens a lot when people try to talk to me when I'm trying to concentrate just easier to keep track for me and I don't havye to think as much lol im sure your friend meant well and its great to hear how other people knit so I can learn new short cuts and pick and choose which technique works better for me


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

WHEN I SAW THE PHOTO OF YOUR DOG, I DID A DOUBLE TAKE. WHAT BREED IS IT? WE HAD A POODLE/CHIC. HER MARKING & EARS & TAIL WERE EXACTLY LIKE YOUR DOGS. UNFORTUNATELY WE LOST HER 1994.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

deemail has it right on. You go girl! Knit in a style that makes you happy and satisfied. I use as many aids as "I" believe are needed until they are no longer helpful. But I decide.


----------



## PatCollins (Nov 19, 2011)

I use lots of markers.

Never let anyone tell you your style of knitting is wrong.

Always do what is good for you and don't pay attention to know it alls. :thumbup:


----------



## weesie (Nov 6, 2011)

do you have the pattern for that rug


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

sbunting said:


> Euny, the editor of Interweave Knitting, talked about interesting ways to use stitch markers. I am going to be using them a lot more. Keeping track of increases and decreases would be much easier. http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/11/23/clever-ways-to-use-stitch-markers.aspx
> I agree that one should use whatever works for her or him.


Thanks for reminding me. This is a really good video about stitch markers and Euny uses them in ways I didn't think of.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


I use as many markers as I feel like I need. If it is between all the repeats, so be it. It makes it a lot easier to find a lost stitch when doing lace work. I know how many stitches that should be between each marker, so I know right away when one is missing. Use as many as makes you comfortable. :thumbup:


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Do whatever you like and whatever makes you comfortable ...it is the only way to go.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've started to use markers even when casting on a lot of stitches, say 100 or so. It's easier to verify in lots of 20 than to keep counting 100!


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


no you are not. When I'm knitting anything lacy, I always use stitch markers between the pattern repeats. This keeps me from making a silly error at the beginning and not finding it till the end.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


You are not alone at all. Both my sister and I use tons of Stitch markers. It doesn't make anything more complicated. If anything Stitch markers make intricate patterns (or any pattern for that matter) easier to work.

I write my patterns and let me tell you. If it wasn't for my excess of stitch markers I would rarely be able to keep track of the interchanges between stitch sets. The more markers the merrier!!!        

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Romona (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't let anybody tell you what you are doing is wrong. I use lot of markers when I knit. I also write everything down and have been told that I wm doing it wrong. I mark off every row and I have my own knitting shorthand. I do not listen to people who are always telling me that I am doing it wrong. My greatgrandmother showed me how to knit. When I started she told me to write things down because if I forgot where I was in the pattern I had my notes to help me remember. I still do it my way and always will.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little kit - it is the only way i can knit if i have a very complex pattern over a large amount of stitches. i find if i separate it into parts - if i get to a marker and it doesn't work out right i know the mistake is only in the section and i don't need to frog the whole row.

i also use a marker in simple knitting also. regardless of what i am knitting i always add two stitches for a salvage row - i begin each row with s1wyif and end every row with a knit stitch - like the edge it makes. what i was going to say before i digressed was that i always use a marker between the slip stitch and the next stitch - that way i can always tell which is the right side without looking closely. makes it easier for me.

there really isn't a right or wrong way to knit - what ever works for you is the right way for you -don't let anyone tell you diferent.

sam


----------



## North53 (Nov 12, 2011)

I read somewhere that someone used markers to mark long rows of knitting every 25 stitches that way she didn't have to count as much if she knew that a certain block was 25 stitches. I tried it and found it helped. I also use a lot more markers than I used to. I find it helps to keep my work organized and if I'm in a pattern I have far less tinking and frogging to do. Do what works for you.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have made stitch markers with beads and wire. They are a lot of fun to make and different to use.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I actually never use stitch markers.....mum never used them,so i guess it was just the way i was taught.....just to me,they sound like they would annoy me!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My eye problems make counting lots of stitches difficult. I place a marker after every 20 cast-on stitches. And ANYWHERE ELSE I want to.

If a chart is complex, I color in the different spaces. I can see the colored pattern more easily than the dots and squiggles.

My yarn markers work better than my others. Thank you for the slip-knot idea. I was making granny-knots. Carolyn


----------



## Effie Theodorou (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there,

I have always kept to really simple patterns beacuse I can never keep track of where I am. Now I know, oh my word stitch markers!!! I will be getting right into them. P.S. I am a lone knitter, none of my friends are into it, hence the ignorance.

Thank you ladies


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

I make sweaters in the round and find that jump rings for making jewelery are the best for smaller needles. They are very inexpensive and easy to remove in case one gets "lost" in the work. Use as many as you want I won't tell.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I am a "touch" ADD and find concentration difficult at times. I use lots of markers to slow me down and remind me to pay attention so that I don't find myself frogging myself silly. I use whatever it takes to help me finish a project. Some of my fellow knitters snicker at me, but I don't care, I snicker at them when they make mistakes and have to fog!!!


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried the lifeline with yarn and wound up with a tangled mess. I guess I didn't do it right. However, I next tried #10 crochet thread and it worked fine. Lifelines and markers are great when you find you need to rip it, rip it.

Markers are great when you're casting on a lot of stitches. They help with the counting.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


You wouldn't believe the amount of markers I use on any given project. I must have over 200 markers in my accessories stash. I LOVE markers & life lines (waxed dental floss). I wish markers came in a more variety of colors than just the 4 that I have. I color code my pattern rows with them, mark pattern sets, mark the beginning & end of pattern stitches etc etc etc. I know there are all sorts of markers out there but I really prefer the 'safety pin' ones that you can get from Clover or Knit Picks.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

hi Dave; your markers are really great! I have a whole bunch that I bought because they were "pretty" and do I have to confess that I can't use the ones that I have, because they are made with such fine wire that I have actually knitted inside because I couldn't set them....so now, I just use the good old fashioned practical methods. you go....I like the thicker tops!



FireballDave said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Stitch markers are a necessity (to me). I recently started making my own markers using beads. I really enjoy making them and so far have made about 60...my sweet husband asked me if I thought I had enough markers..."no, never can have too many." They help me keep track of the stitches casted on without starting counting from the beginning...I place them about every 25 casted on stitches. Also use them for pattern repeats.
> ...


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Use all the markers you need. I wish I had used markers when I was trying to knit a lacy scarf, I would have saved me a lot of frogging and tinking. But no, I was lazy and told myself that it is just a little scarf...well knit and learn. If I continue learning to knit lace I will have to find out more about that lifeline stuff.


----------



## Knittiing is my tranqui (Dec 4, 2011)

The twisted stitch is when you knit in the back of the loop rather than in the front. I had been knitting for years (my grandmother taught me when I was 6 or 7) when my mom noticed I was doing it "wrong." I can't tell the difference in appearance, but now I do it "right." Keep on doing what feels best to you.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I have never used a stitch marker


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Stitch markers are a necessity (to me). I recently started making my own markers using beads. I really enjoy making them and so far have made about 60...my sweet husband asked me if I thought I had enough markers..."no, never can have too many." They help me keep track of the stitches casted on without starting counting from the beginning...I place them about every 25 casted on stitches. Also use them for pattern repeats.
> ...


Dave if you'd ask me I could have told you just base it on an earing. But their absolutely beaaaaaautiful. Oug


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope, you are not alone. Depending on what it is I am knitting, I may use lots of stitch markers. I am constantly using them these days. So I say, if you want them and find them helpful then use them. If you don't find them helpful then don't use them. We are all different and there is room in this great big world for everyone.
Cheers.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

palladio1500 said:


> LittleKid said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?
> ...


My attitude is you use stitch markers is that the way you like it. But you knit to your drum and I'll knit to mine. And your friend should mind her own bees wax (business.). I had 360 stitches in a garment and cast on I put a stitch marker in every 50 stitches. Sure saved me a lot of work count the little villians.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

You know ItS funny....I learned to knit just a few years ago and the other night I was giving pointers to a friend who has been Knitting for a bizzillion years......my particular technique makes for very lovely and orderly edges and she sat and watched me knit and asked question's for quite a while,so as the above women have stated.....your way isn't wrong...neither is her way, learn from eachother...and above all...enjoy your craft!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think we all develop a way of doing difficult tasks in a way that works best for us. Markers (few or many), lifelines, etc. are just useful tools used in many individual ways.

I will say that I think it's as helpful to learn to "read" patterns from our needles as it is from our written patterns. Watch what's forming in the row below as you work various stitches, so you can understand how cables, "veins", yarn over laces, etc. are formed. At some point you develop an understanding for pattern formations so you can see errors before they throw a pattern completely off and require "frogging."


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I think your twisted stitch is just fine. It's only wrong if you do it differently each time.[/quote]

That's what I thought. And I do it the same all the time.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Most knitters I've seen insert the right-hand needle from left to right in the front of the next stitch (for a knit) and pull the yarn through, but I've seen some who insert the right-hand needle into the back of the next stitch and pull the yarn through. If that's how you do it, maybe that's what she mean't about your "twisted" stitch.[/quote]

That's how I insert the needle. Maybe she was talking about the way I wrap the yarn around the needle? I don't know. I wrap it around the needle instead of just laying it over the needle. Anyway, it's the same way all the time.


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the markers you make!!! Those are real knit jewelry. And you're right. You can't have too many.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I also use multiple stitch markers when I am doing a repeat pattern. it helps keep me focused on the pattern.


----------



## doittc (Mar 7, 2011)

First of all none of us knit the same some use markers and some us safty pins.and then there are those who use pieces of a different colors and then there are those that use the special markers. Me, when I knit I just grab what is at hand. WE ALL are different, WE ALL do it differently, and WE ALL Love what we do and that is knit knit knit to our own Music and Hearts content.
love and hugs from me to you


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that is a personal choice and also depends on what you are working on.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweetie - each of us is unique and very special !!! We ALL have our own way of working and doing things and if that works for us then it's perfect. There are no hard and fast rules for how, when, or where we work! Go tell your interferring friend to go poke her snoot somewhere else and get on with knitting how you choose!
Sympathy hugs for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am afraid I don't use markers at all. I used markers to count my 300 odd stitches on my babys shawl. I am beginning to use them but not that much yet. Give me time and I will be using them more often.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

I use tons of markers when I cast on a long row (like more that 20 COs) so I check my count before I start the project easily and so I can make sure I still have my count for awhile. I'll take them out when they start driving me nuts. I also mark pattern changes. I just took out the every four stitches marker on a basket weave pattern because who can't remember "knit four, purl four?" As soon as I started splitting my attention, I starting K when I should P and all that. I love markers.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> ... I wish markers came in a more variety of colors than just the 4 that I have. I color code my pattern rows with them, mark pattern sets, mark the beginning & end of pattern stitches etc etc etc. I know there are all sorts of markers out there but I really prefer the 'safety pin' ones that you can get from Clover or Knit Picks.


I tie a bit of extra yarn on the marker if I need more colors. Just a tad, enough to see. I don't know if they would slip off the "safety pin" ones or not. I use the trick on the ring type markers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments for my markers, I a bit of bling for one's knitting never does any harm! If you find the markers get caught up, use sturdier jump rings, they're available in packs of twenty upwards from most craft outlets and can be fitted in seconds. 

I started making my own markers after I saw the price of them in specialist shops and said to myself, "I can do that!" Have a go, they're fun and quick to make.

Dave


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave
They're lovely markers. I've only just worked out how to make them based on an earring design said:


> I was a very lucky recipient of some of Dave's markers on a recent visit to London and I can vouch for the fact that his work is beautiful. In fact, I remarked when he gave them to me that they would make beautiful earrings! Dave is multi-talented.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

I use all the stitch markers I possibly can! Anything that makes it easier for me to know where I'm at in my pattern is a plus for me. 

I also use lifelines, row counters (which includes M&M's & nuts  , and there are probably a few other items I can't think of right now! 

I'd rather have too many than not enough1


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh I have done LOTS of Froging in day. Got better at that than the knitting. Where else could we have this much?


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

She really is avery caring person. She has been there for me many times when I really needed someone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I was a very lucky recipient of some of Dave's markers on a recent visit to London and I can vouch for the fact that his work is beautiful. In fact, I remarked when he gave them to me that they would make beautiful earrings! Dave is multi-talented.


Aw Gee! I just make them because they're pretty and fun, but I'm really glad you like what I do. No special skill or talent really, I just followed the directions in a book and went on from there. Next batch feature amethyst and peridot, that's a fun combination!

Dave


----------



## Aud.Jack (Dec 2, 2011)

I was told by my older sisters that I didn't knit 'right' and I gave up knitting when I was 7 because I was too stupid to get it right. Took it up in my 20s as therapy for a badly broken hand and I'm 56 now and still do it wrong. I vary with my markers. Anything with more than one repeat, or a complex pattern, I use markers. Anyone who has had to rip their work out, appreciates having markers and life-lines. I usually count the number of stitches between markers as I knit, so I know right away whether I have a mistake. There are triangular ones out there that are wonderful. Better than the circular ones I used for years. Use those markers as much as you want! 

Of course, if I am making mittens I don't use markers - I make 50+ pair a year for the homeless shelters. Unfortunately, when our weather hits -40 degrees, it is hardest for the homeless, so I make a few pairs in-between big projects all-year around. 

- Audrey


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I totally agree with the kpers who say you can do whatever works for you. That goes for your friend also. The beauty of hand knit items is the very fact that each is one of a kind just as we knitters are. So continue in your own way and enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Aud.Jack said:


> I was told by my older sisters that I didn't knit 'right' and I gave up knitting when I was 7 because I was too stupid to get it right. Took it up in my 20s as therapy for a badly broken hand and I'm 56 now and still do it wrong. I vary with my markers. Anything with more than one repeat, or a complex pattern, I use markers. Anyone who has had to rip their work out, appreciates having markers and life-lines. I usually count the number of stitches between markers as I knit, so I know right away whether I have a mistake. There are triangular ones out there that are wonderful. Better than the circular ones I used for years. Use those markers as much as you want!
> 
> Of course, if I am making mittens I don't use markers - I make 50+ pair a year for the homeless shelters. Unfortunately, when our weather hits -40 degrees, it is hardest for the homeless, so I make a few pairs in-between big projects all-year around.
> 
> - Audrey


I think it's brilliant what you're doing, I'm sure they appreciate what you're doing, hand-knitted gloves and mittens really are warmer!

Knitting is like swimming, one never totally forgets. it takes no time at all to get back to it. There is no right or wrong way, it's the end result that counts.

Dave


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


I have a knitting friend who has a pattern for a round scarf that CO's 330 st. She puts a marker every 25 st.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

deemail said:


> LittleKid said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?
> ...


YAH!YAH!YAH! Well said Deemail. Knit for your own pleasure not someone elses satisfaction, there are no Knitting Police out there....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Whoopie said:


> I make sweaters in the round and find that jump rings for making jewelery are the best for smaller needles. They are very inexpensive and easy to remove in case one gets "lost" in the work. Use as many as you want I won't tell.[/quote
> 
> A short piece (6 inch or so) of crochet cotton thru the eye helps keep track of these little buggers. It can be woven in and out row after row and then can't run away....Della


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

"50+ pair a year for the homeless shelters"

Hi, Would you be willing to share you pattern for mittens? I am slowly returning to knitting..I have made dozens of scarves, for the homeless..... now I am slowly moving into mittens. I am using Marks & Kattens QUICK on double pointed needles. I am really looking for a simple pattern ......for my simple mind. thanks for any consideration given to this request.


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

Everyone has a different thought process. I use stitch markers to set apart stitch patterns sometimes. I use markers to count rows or stitches. I have never used a life line but maybe I will try it. I don't have instant recall so I know when I need to use markers. Sometimes I begin a pattern and find I can keep track better by using markers. What ever works is right.


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I love markers, I like to make them and to buy and collect them. Makes knitting special. Carol


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Aud.Jack said:


> I was told by my older sisters that I didn't knit 'right' and I gave up knitting when I was 7 because I was too stupid to get it right. Took it up in my 20s as therapy for a badly broken hand and I'm 56 now and still do it wrong. I vary with my markers. Anything with more than one repeat, or a complex pattern, I use markers. Anyone who has had to rip their work out, appreciates having markers and life-lines. I usually count the number of stitches between markers as I knit, so I know right away whether I have a mistake. There are triangular ones out there that are wonderful. Better than the circular ones I used for years. Use those markers as much as you want!
> 
> Of course, if I am making mittens I don't use markers - I make 50+ pair a year for the homeless shelters. Unfortunately, when our weather hits -40 degrees, it is hardest for the homeless, so I make a few pairs in-between big projects all-year around.
> 
> - Audrey


Maybe I am knitting the "wrong" way, too, but you know what? It get's the job done. I don't hold my crochet hook like anyone else either, but it is what works for me.

You sister may not have meant it the way you (or I) took it, but it still makes me angry and hurt. My sister used to do things like that to me for pure meanness. She is 4 years older than me. We still don't get along to well. Especially now that Mother is gone. We don't really associate because she treats me like I am 6 instead of 60.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Aud.Jack said:


> I was told by my older sisters that I didn't knit 'right' and I gave up knitting when I was 7 because I was too stupid to get it right. Took it up in my 20s as therapy for a badly broken hand and I'm 56 now and still do it wrong. I vary with my markers. Anything with more than one repeat, or a complex pattern, I use markers. Anyone who has had to rip their work out, appreciates having markers and life-lines. I usually count the number of stitches between markers as I knit, so I know right away whether I have a mistake. There are triangular ones out there that are wonderful. Better than the circular ones I used for years. Use those markers as much as you want!
> Sounds to me like you got it right. Congrats on your volunteer work. You sure did find some people who appreciate what you do.
> 
> Of course, if I am making mittens I don't use markers - I make 50+ pair a year for the homeless shelters. Unfortunately, when our weather hits -40 degrees, it is hardest for the homeless, so I make a few pairs in-between big projects all-year around.
> ...


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Markers are a knitter girl's best friends as far as I'm concerned and don't let anyone tell you whether you use too many or few. It all depends on the pattern and what makes you comfortable and even for plain stockinette knitting a marker every so many stitches helps you make sure you have not dropped stitches along the way.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I did a double take reading you comments. My friend tells me that all the time that there are no knitting/crochet police. Thanks for reminding me of that.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

My DF doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She is the one who brought me back to knitting. She constantly tells me you can do it. Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe each person should use whatever works for them. Sometimes I use a lot and other times I don't. Depends upon what I am knitting. I use the little colored pigtail bands from the Dollar Store. They are sold 50 to a box. Sometimes different colors mean different things in my knitting! It works!!!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't believe the number of responses to this. It is so much fun reading them all... Almost like reading a book! LOL Love it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Why can't some people learn to just live and let live?
The Knitting Gestapo strikes again! Sheesh! :hunf: 
If yr knitting results in usable objects, U R knitting right. I use lifelines and markers. I use as many as I need. I don't care who likes it or doesn't like it.
:evil: If N E 1 objects, they can send their objections, in triplicate, to the local office of the Knitting Gestapo for action. :evil: When the KG comes to my house, I will set them to work doing all the dusting and dishwashing I have let go for a few hours to sit and knit. When they finish that, I will find them something else to do---they can scrub the garage wall with old toothbrushes! :hunf:


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

My goodness..... don't be so angry. 

We all do our own thing.... and we knit to please ourselves!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Little kid...
I think it is wise to use markers even for us seasoned knitters..
better to have than want ..than want and NOT have a stitch marker.
I posted this a few months ago about why I use stitch markers..the shawlette I knitted ended up over 601 stitches with many repeats ...I actually finished it months ago..but haven't blocked it yet..when I do I will post a picture of the end result......here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22966-1.html

I never compare my knitting and skills to another...we all have our system, speed, likes and dislikes.
Follow your heart and head and do what pleases you.

Hope this helps a bit.



LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I mostly use stitch markers when casting on lots (100+) stitches so I don't have to count them. I add a marker with every 10 cast-ons and then remove them when I start knitting the first row.

The other most often uses are for the start of a row when using a circular needle and to mark the beginning and end of my thumb gussets on fingerless mitts.

Jo


----------



## marybt (Nov 10, 2011)

I use the little coloured rings you buy for electric toothbrushes, you can buy them seperately in little packets and they fit beautifully onto the needles you don't have to remove them until near completion of your project. If knitting on the round I use a cetain colour for each row,
Regards
Mary


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I like these ideas! thank you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I tend to use lots of markers when working with a pattern that it is repeated across but broken up with reg. knitting in between breaking down the pattern into blocks. For this perticular pattern I use 40 markers. My friend who knits circles around me keeps telling me I make it more completed that it need be. Am I the only one who uses this many markers at one time?


There's a street sign on almost every corner. So some people don't need the sign to know where the street is. Good for them. For those who need the sign, it's there. 
I use loops of waste yarn for markers and I use plenty of them when I'm making patterns. Other people don't. Same difference.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I use lots of markers too. I love to knit without a lot of pattern hassle but don't want a boring pattern either so I use markers and make my own little cheat sheets which I know takes me longer but makes my kniting so much more fun. I am sure there are those out there that can remember a whole row of a complex pattern but not this old lady!!! LOL


----------



## marybt (Nov 10, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> I use lots of markers too. I love to knit without a lot of pattern hassle but don't want a boring pattern either so I use markers and make my own little cheat sheets which I know takes me longer but makes my kniting so much more fun. I am sure there are those out there that can remember a whole row of a complex pattern but not this old lady!!! LOL


You are as aware as I am, you only have to get one stitch out and your pattern is out of sync, that's why I personally love markers, I suppose we all do our own thing with knitting, crochetting , sewing ,whatever suits us , we do.
Some patterns are easier to follow than other though...safety in markers I say... Regards Mary


----------



## iree522 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'VE ONLY BEEN KNITTING FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW, SO I FIND IT HELPFUL TO USE PLACE MARKERS FOR REPEAT PATTERNS ACROSS MY WORK. I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO FROG A LOT. I TEND TO GET INTERRUPTED BY GRANDCHILDREN, PHONE OR SOMETHING, SO THIS WAY I DON'T HAVE TO TRY TO COUNT OR FIGURE OUT MY KNIT STITCHES FROM MY PURLS, ESPECIALLY ON DARKER YARN.


----------



## iree522 (Mar 1, 2011)

SORRY FOR THE ALL CAPS. I WAS WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE BEFORE I GOT INTO THE WEBSITE.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sometimes that is the only way I can keep a pattern straight. I find it amusing how others often know how I can do things better.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes I use lots of stitch markers...depending on the pattern, and whether or not I'm doing bobbin knitting. Instead of using regular knitting markers I use the little black and clear hair ties (for dreads or corn rolls) as they aren't cumbersome, and slip easily when I need them to.


----------



## JosephineF53 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

